# Coleslaw With Raisin Vinaigrette



## Katherine (May 10, 2002)

SALAD: 
2 cups finely shredded cabbage, (1/2 pound) savoy, Chinese, or green 
1 cup grated carrots, (6 medium) 
2 scallions, thinly sliced 
2/3 cup golden raisins 
1-1/2 cups cooked diced chicken or other poultry, skinned and all fat 
removed (optional) 
DRESSING: 
1/4 cup cider vinegar 
3 tablespoons nonfat sour cream 
2 tablespoons canola oil 
Salt (optional) 
Freshly ground black pepper 
4 large outer cabbage leaves to line bowls or plates, for garnish 
1/4 cup toasted chopped pecans (optional) 

In a large bowl, combine the cabbage, carrots, scallions, 
1/3 cup of the raisins, and chicken, if using. In a small 
microwave-safe container, combine the remaining raisins and vinegar. 
Cook at high 1 to 2 minutes and let steep 15 minutes until the 
raisins are plump. In a food processor or blender, puree the vinegar 
and raisin mixture, sour cream, and oil until smooth. Pour the 
dressing over the cabbage mixture and toss to mix well. Add salt, if 
using, and pepper to taste. Line individual plates with cabbage 
leaves and mound with slaw. Sprinkle with pecans, if using, and 
serve.


----------

